# EA888 Gen 3 in USA, with Multi port injection (MPI) or not ?



## r2006 (May 9, 2012)

I understand the MK7 got the EA888 Gen 3 engine, but I heard rumors that - unlike the European version - the US version did NOT get the MPI feature.

Anybody know if that is true or not ? How can a major feature of the new engine NOT make it to the US version ? WOuldn't that make it a different engine ?

Thanks
R6


----------



## Racerboy55 (Jan 6, 2017)

Its true.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

r2006 said:


> I understand the MK7 got the EA888 Gen 3 engine, but I heard rumors that - unlike the European version - the US version did NOT get the MPI feature.
> 
> Anybody know if that is true or not ? *How can a major feature of the new engine NOT make it to the US version ?* WOuldn't that make it a different engine ?
> 
> ...


To save money. North American spec engines are made in Silao Mexico, but the MPI (made somewhere else, cant remember) are made to be compliant with the stricter European emissions regulations.


----------



## r2006 (May 9, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.

So we are still under the carbon deposit specter? 

Which engine is (more) reliable now ? I am looking at the 2.0 L TSI (Tiguan 2017/2018) or the 1.8T (Golf Alltrack).


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

r2006 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> So we are still under the carbon deposit specter?
> 
> Which engine is (more) reliable now ? I am looking at the 2.0 L TSI (Tiguan 2017/2018) or the 1.8T (Golf Alltrack).


The MQB Tig or Limited? Limited has the old Gen 1 EA888 and the MQB the Gen 3 EA888-B. The Gen 3 carbon issue is much improved over the previous generations.


----------



## r2006 (May 9, 2012)

DasCC said:


> The MQB Tig or Limited? Limited has the old Gen 1 EA888 and the MQB the Gen 3 EA888-B. The Gen 3 carbon issue is much improved over the previous generations.





I understand the Limited is the same body stye as the 2017 model, is the MQB the 2018 model ? I know MQB is the new modular platform ...

If they had the EA888-B engine in a 2017-style Tiguan (smaller body) that would interest me. The 2018 model is too big.

Thanks for answering.
R6


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I suspect that the "old" EA888 Gen-1 (in the Tiguan Limited) will be more reliable than the new EA88 Gen-3, as after 2013, VW fixed the major design flaws of the Gen-1 engine (after about 6 years of production). 

It will take a few years of Gen-3 use before its flaws start to show up. VW/Audi typically does this....after they finally fix the issues, they replace the engine with a clean-sheet of paper design....and then start all over with new design issues...Past history is often indicative of future performance.....

I suspect the same with the new 8-speed Aisan automatic transmission versus the later production old 6-speed Aisan transmissions. Early 6-speed units have premature wear issues with the valve-body.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

CC'ed said:


> I suspect that the "old" EA888 Gen-1 (in the Tiguan Limited) will be more reliable than the new EA88 Gen-3, as after 2013, VW fixed the major design flaws of the Gen-1 engine (after about 6 years of production).
> 
> It will take a few years of Gen-3 use before its flaws start to show up. VW/Audi typically does this....after they finally fix the issues, they replace the engine with a clean-sheet of paper design....and then start all over with new design issues...Past history is often indicative of future performance.....


As I replied in a earlier topic to your "future failure speculation".
There is no evidence of any of that with the MK7 generation EA888 GEN 3 and new Tiguan Budack EA888 so please stop pushing your agenda and scaring potential buyers with outdated information and failures from older EA888 engines.

There have been no timing chain tensioner failures, PCV system is entirely new and redesigned and works great.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I was responding to the engine reliability question in post#4. My "agenda" is the truth.....new VW/Audi products have more problems than products near the end of their production life...

Gen-3 EA888 Timing Chain Issues : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9045457-Gen-3-Timing-Chain-Failure

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9020729-2-0-Engine-Failure-No-Compression-14-GLI-HELP!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8759737-Top-End-Failure-at-Low-Miles-(-71k)


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

CC'ed said:


> I was responding to the engine reliability question in post#4. My "agenda" is the truth.....*new* VW/Audi *products have more problems than products near the end of their production life...*


Thanks Captain Obvious :facepalm:


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

JitteryJoe said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious :facepalm:


Thank-you for your value added post...


----------

